# Parts/fragments of a He-111 H-2 belonging to 6./KG27 discovered in Romania 2012



## muggs (Dec 21, 2012)

Sorry but i couldn't find a right section for this, hopefully it fits good here !

These were discovered by me and a couple of friends this summer.

Parts of Heinkel-111 H-2 / 1G+LP of 6./KG27 | Facebook


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 21, 2012)

Interesting. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 21, 2012)

Interesting find! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## A4K (Dec 22, 2012)

With Hugh on that!


----------



## muggs (Dec 22, 2012)

Glad you like it guys ! 2013 will be a hell of a year over here i'm sure, we managed to secure a pretty big team and are already gathering info for several Luftwaffe/USAF crash sites which haven't been researched before.


----------



## hnx (Apr 1, 2013)

Nice stuff you found


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 2, 2013)

That's great stuff Muggs, keep us posted!


----------

